# JUST BROUGHT ELEKTRA BECKUM BAS 315 SOME ADVICE PLEASE !



## mac1012 (11 Feb 2012)

Hi just purchased one of these of ebay in pretty much mint condition

being delivered on wednesday so got to make some room in the workshop ! 

As they dont make these any more and a reference for the future , does any one know where i can get spare for this machine please its the green one made in germany

thanks mark


----------



## Retire2004 (11 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark,
Have just sent you a PM with details
Regards,
Tudor


----------



## Terryjb (11 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark
Elektra Beckum are now marketed as Metabo and the BAS 317 is almost the same machine, painted blue. 
I have found my BAS 315 great to use, just got it back in use after a motor replacement.
Enjoy


----------



## mac1012 (12 Feb 2012)

Hi thanks guys for the advice been looking at the website at spares , wont know until i get the machine tomorrow if it needs anything but good to know i can pretty much get any spares !

so is the old 315 the same as a new 317 then ? 

once again thanks for help 

Mark


----------



## knappers (12 Feb 2012)

Check the blade guide castings for cracks. They are made of cheese and are a common problem area. Cheap enough to replace, and relatively easy to mod to strengthen.

Si


----------



## Terryjb (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Mark
The 317 has some nice updates that make adjustment easier, but the saw running gear is I think identical. Find manuals and details for both models at: 
http://www.metabo.co.uk/Product-catalog ... eb2.0.html
Metabo still seem to support old Elektra Beckum kit through their customer service department.

Nearest stockist for spares for you is probably in Derby, I found their online service excellent:
http://www.thetoolshop.co.uk/


----------

